# Emerald Triangle Grow - Grapefruit Krush, Lemon Diesel, and Lost Coast OG Kush



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey fellow cultivators and potential cultivators! Here is a grow I decided to share with you all because keeping it all to myself is getting kinda old. I've been growing on and off since 1999 and have been top secret Golgo 13 about it since I started. I am a medical patient now and legal, but still, old habits die hard and I still don't trust anyone around me enough to share my experience. But thanks to the good ol' internets, I can finally get it out of my system. 

So without further adieu, here is my current run. I decided to pop my online grow cherry with some strains I haven't seen a journal of yet. Emerald Triangle Seed Co.'s Grapefruit Krush (Grapefruit x Bubba Kush), Lemon Diesel (Lost Coast OG x Cali Sour D), and Lost Coast OG (Chemdawg 4 x Lemon Tai/Paki Kush). They are indeed feminized which I don't usually do because of herm issues. But since this is a new company, I figured if they herm but were keeper genetics, I would just replace them with regular seeds. So far not a single herm on any of them.  I will try to update in form of editing, that way no one has to skip through pages to see the finish.

Grapefruit Krush

Day 7 and Day 14


Day 17 and Day 23



Day 35


Flowering Week 1


Flowering Week 7 Smells like an orange popsicle and dank bud.



Lemon Diesel

Day 7 and Day 17



Day 20 and 28


Days 35, 44, and 52



Flowering Week 5 Smells strong like gas fumes and very slight lemon. I hope the lemon comes out more before it's done.



Lost Coast OG

Days 3 and 6


Days 14, 30, and 38


Flowering week 4 Smells like soft lemon, wood, and hash, nothing like the OG I did from Reserva. No chemy skunk smell yet. It's definitely a different OG.


----------



## keifcake (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad to see somebody else doing em triangle, im definitely a fan of them after doing the emerald jack


----------



## xebeche (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks nice. I have one GK going outdoors (along with an Emerald Jack)...not flowering yet, I sure hope they survive, lol


----------



## MasterS (Jul 24, 2011)

My feminized Emerald Jack. First soil grow, my own soil blend, no added nutes, still burned a tad >.<


----------



## XxsmokexX52 (Jul 26, 2011)

strate dank. Yep, I'm def. a fan of Em. Triangle.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

keifcake said:


> Glad to see somebody else doing em triangle, im definitely a fan of them after doing the emerald jack


How did it turn out? Tasty? I almost grabbed that one too.


----------



## XxsmokexX52 (Jul 29, 2011)

Emerald Jack.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice one Smoke! Hows it smell/taste?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 30, 2011)

Update 7/30
Grapefruit Krush Week 8
View attachment 1712432View attachment 1712434

Lemon Diesel Week 6



Lost Coast OG Week 5
View attachment 1712456View attachment 1712460


----------



## XxsmokexX52 (Jul 31, 2011)

LOOKIN GOOD CAPT.!!
Thanks, it's some dank brotha. It smells real sweet, w/ that "kushy" smell right behind it. It's coming down shortly, so I'll let you how it smokes in a couple weeks.
I killed my GFK, and everytime I see yours I want to jump off a fackin cliff! I bet that Diesel is smelling hella good too.
I think I'm going to get Lost Coast OG my next purchase. How long are you going w/ yours?


----------



## MasterS (Jul 31, 2011)

I have finished the Lost Coast OG. The smell during growing is great! It reminded me of a citrus diesel. However the smell is not pronounced after drying/curing. Very light. When broken up your fingers reek of the great smell though. Just an honest review. Also, the high is very uppity/talkative.


----------



## Greather420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice thread! I like that you have pics from start to flower....instant gratification is always good! lol!

Has anyone ever tried the Bubba 76 from ET? We have 2 that vegged for about 6 weeks and just went into flower. Can't wait to see how it turns out! ET has a lot of strains we are interested in, and your ladies look VERY good! Thanks for this thread!


----------



## MasterS (Jul 31, 2011)

I have Bubba 76' from ET just into flowering. Out of 5 seeds only 2 came out female which is bad luck on my part, I'm used to a higher female ratio like the Lost Coast OG luckily gave me. I got all females haha this is trying to balance it. Bubba 76' I can tell you does not like to be topped. Emerald Jack explodes and loves it but Bubba 76' doesn't flourish the same.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 31, 2011)

subscribed..............


----------



## Greather420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey Master S, thanks for the info! I was being thrifty while ordering seeds so I opted for only 2 feminized; I wanted to make sure the first seeds I tried from this company were female! They are both looking good, but are a bit stretchy. I read that there are two pheno's; one bushy, one stretchy, but both are supposed to be good yielders. Again, thanks for the info!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 31, 2011)

XxsmokexX52 said:


> How long are you going w/ yours?


Thanks for the kind words everyone!
The Grapefruit is on it's first day of week 9 today, and is looking pretty ripe. A few clear glands here and there, no ambers. I assume this is going to be some stoney bud so I think it's coming down tomorrow. I don't like taking naps so I think this is as far as I'm taking this one. The OG is supposed to have another 3-4 weeks and the Diesel the same. And yes the Diesel smells pretty funky, starting to get some more lemony citrus out of it but mainly smells like a gas station.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 31, 2011)

MasterS said:


> I have finished the Lost Coast OG. The smell during growing is great! It reminded me of a citrus diesel. However the smell is not pronounced after drying/curing. Very light. When broken up your fingers reek of the great smell though. Just an honest review. Also, the high is very uppity/talkative.


I ran another Lost Coast OG and got a diesely pheno, similar to the reserva og. It was smaller and weaker than the one in this journal though, real finicky and runty. This one is way more vigorous than the other one and doesn't have much of the chemy smell. It's more sweet lemony and woody hash smelling. Stickier than the other one too. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking very good. Makes me anxious to run the 10 fem sour lemon og I got


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 7, 2011)

Grapefruit Krush came down at 9 weeks. I ended up with 7 nice main colas. Really nice orange cleaner smell. Like Gojo hand cleaner.


Lemon Diesel beginning of the 8th week. Lemon is really starting to come out, but still smells flammable. 


Lost Coast OG end of 6th week. Smells the same as before just a tad stronger.


----------



## Greather420 (Aug 7, 2011)

VERY glad we subbed to this one! Nice!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 7, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> VERY glad we subbed to this one! Nice!


Thank you! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Keen Green Ferrit (Aug 13, 2011)

Those Plants looking tastey capt! i am currently growing Emerald Grapefruit, Kush looking forward to the end product! whats the smoke like?

Any advice for this strain?
ive encoutered some small problems

peace


----------



## MasterS (Aug 13, 2011)

I can tell you, the Lost Coast OG is much better than expected. Think of a citrus smell that is a combination of Lemon and Tangerine. Then add a diesel smell that gives the citrus smell a deep musk that lingers. My patients have greatly enjoyed it also for being so indica dominant the medicated feeling is very heady and doesn't couchlock you that easily.


----------



## xebeche (Aug 13, 2011)

MasterS said:


> I can tell you, the Lost Coast OG is much better than expected. Think of a citrus smell that is a combination of Lemon and Tangerine. Then add a diesel smell that gives the citrus smell a deep musk that lingers. My patients have greatly enjoyed it also for being so indica dominant the medicated feeling is very heady and doesn't couchlock you that easily.


Good info. I was wondering about that Lost Coast OG.


----------



## spicoli129 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Capt. your grow looks great!! I just started three Lost Coast OG's up myself and was wondering how much they stretched when you flipped them in to flower? and if you recommend topping them?

Im growing them with three Emerald Triangle Royal Purple Kush, and two Delicious Seeds Critical Sensi Star. The RPK, and CSS are supposed to be Short plants that don't stretch to much but i cant find anything on the Lost Coast OG.

I can't wait to see the end of you grow! everything looks dank so far!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## MasterS (Aug 15, 2011)

I flowered my Lost Coast OG when they hit 3 weeks/7 inches. They reached 28"-30" within 10 days of flowering and stopped when pistils started forming.


----------



## spicoli129 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## spicoli129 (Aug 17, 2011)

Did you top them?


----------



## MasterS (Aug 17, 2011)

I did not, I can tell you that the Bubba 76' and Emerald Jack loved being topped. Silver Dragon california medical strain I got has hated being topped. I'm convinced he is raging at me.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow man, just wow.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 18, 2011)

Keen Green Ferrit said:


> Those Plants looking tastey capt! i am currently growing Emerald Grapefruit, Kush looking forward to the end product! whats the smoke like?
> 
> Any advice for this strain?
> ive encoutered some small problems
> ...


Very citrus orange kitchen cleaner smell and taste, and very nice buzz. Mine took it's full 9 weeks to mature. What kind of problems are you running into?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 18, 2011)

spicoli129 said:


> Hey Capt. your grow looks great!! I just started three Lost Coast OG's up myself and was wondering how much they stretched when you flipped them in to flower? and if you recommend topping them?


Yes! Top them and tie them down then top the all the secondary branches that grow off the main branches. It's a very fast vegger so it will catch back up in no time. Very lanky branches so plan on strapping them up or use a tomato cage. I'm for sure using a tomato cage next time around. Does stretch some, I've had worse though. Tying down and topping is the best method by far. Takes you from a shitty yield to a very healthy one. 
My good pheno went exactly 8 weeks and was perfectly ripe. I grew out a different pheno before and it went 9 1/2 weeks, yielded less and didn't smell or look as nice and wasn't as potent. I took an early nug off of this current one and it had my head buzzing hard.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 18, 2011)

MasterS said:


> I can tell you, the Lost Coast OG is much better than expected. Think of a citrus smell that is a combination of Lemon and Tangerine. Then add a diesel smell that gives the citrus smell a deep musk that lingers. My patients have greatly enjoyed it also for being so indica dominant the medicated feeling is very heady and doesn't couchlock you that easily.


Dude, find a different post to highjack, or make your own damn journal. You haven't repped shit or liked a single post I've done, yet you're lurking around here answering questions that were directed at me as if this is your shit.


----------



## MasterS (Aug 18, 2011)

Sad little man to be possessive. You rely on likes on rep to inflate your self esteem? I've done nothing offensive just shared relevant information. Most people coming here are more interested in learning about the breeder/strains than you as a person. Again, I've said nothing offensive just shared experience which is the purpose of the forum.



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Dude, find a different post to highjack, or make your own damn journal. You haven't repped shit or liked a single post I've done, yet you're lurking around here answering questions that were directed at me as if this is your shit.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 18, 2011)

MasterS said:


> Sad little man to be possessive. You rely on likes on rep to inflate your self esteem? I've done nothing offensive just shared relevant information. Most people coming here are more interested in learning about the breeder/strains than you as a person. Again, I've said nothing offensive just shared experience which is the purpose of the forum.


Just look at how fast you responded. Get off my nuts, man. What do you do, check my shit all day and wait for someone to post so you can jump in? I don't mind feedback but damn dude, you're fucking answering damn near every question directed at me. You almost have more posts in my journal than I do. You want to be the answer man then make your
own post with your own content.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 18, 2011)

Grapefruit Krush Nugs


Lemon Diesel Came down at 9 weeks. Didn't get as much as I did off the Grapefruit or the Lost Coast. Still got 5 ok sized colas. The buds are really tight and hard but not very big. Next time I will top it more and let it get bigger before flowering.



Lost Coast OG came down at 8 weeks. Nice lemony hash funk og nugs on this one. 



I'll post some more pics later of both the og and the diesel. My hands were sticky and I was sweating my ass off, so I just snapped a few shots and called it a day. Thanks for all the positive feedback everyone. And Master S, I don't need reps to inflate my self esteem. It just seems to me if you're going to be slobbering on my nuts and living in my shadow, you would at least give me a like or a rep. Again, where's your journal? Where's your nug shots and finished product? But please don't post them here, make your own post.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 18, 2011)

They all look good bro. Makes me wanna get the sour lemon og's up and running, I guess it like the lemon disel just crossed with a lemon og and not the lost coast og.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 18, 2011)

truepunk87 said:


> They all look good bro. Makes me wanna get the sour lemon og's up and running, I guess it like the lemon disel just crossed with a lemon og and not the lost coast og.


Thank you! I actually have some Sour Lemon OG going right now. You're right it's pretty much the same genetics as the Lemon Diesel except a different og was used in the cross. And it's sativa dom and a longer finisher too. I'm only a couple weeks in with it, I'll post a journal of that when it's closer to being done. I'm hoping to get one of the lime or sour apple phenos. Never had anything smell or taste like sour apple. I did Sleestack a while back and that had a lime smell to it, but never finished unfortunately due to heavy herm issues with that one.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sweetness. I started one back in July but it conked out after transplant  she was looking pretty too. Yea the sour apple pheno is what I'm on the quest for.
Hope u don't mind this.....but this was the sour og right before her untimely death at 12 days....




take it easy bro, and ill be watching for that journal  peace


----------



## Joedank (Aug 18, 2011)

gotta give it up bro nice work and tidy ... rep for all the serious budcandy


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 18, 2011)

truepunk87 said:


> Sweetness. I started one back in July but it conked out after transplant  she was looking pretty too. Yea the sour apple pheno is what I'm on the quest for.
> Hope u don't mind this.....but this was the sour og right before her untimely death at 12 days....
> 
> 
> ...


Sad to hear about her demise, she looked really nice and healthy. Was that your only Sour Lemon?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 18, 2011)

Joedank said:


> gotta give it up bro nice work and tidy ... rep for all the serious budcandy


Thanks a bunch Joe! I appreciate the compliments!


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have 9 more seeds, but I only started that one. I would have had a tent full of lemon cuz she was gonna b grown with 2 lemon skunks. She was gonna be my test run before I filled the closet full of them. O well, next grow will be the 4 sours in 2x4 tent with 600w hps, well see how that works out for them


----------



## Keen Green Ferrit (Aug 18, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Very citrus orange kitchen cleaner smell and taste, and very nice buzz. Mine took it's full 9 weeks to mature. What kind of problems are you running into?


Just seen picture of your nugs....delightful!
Im hoping for a quicker turn around than 9 weeks haha, worth the wait i'm sure.

i've got serious yellowing problems though the growth still seems to be okay.
this picture is nearly a week old now
 

growing in bio-bizz all mix (which since people have told me is rubbish?)

This is a cutting of my first plant thats showing same symptoms but worse...

i recently flushed it hopefully this might turn it around

been hitting them (as foliar spray) with epsom salts as i thort it was Mg def but not working , perhaps its K, but thort soil would provide enough especially this early on.

hope you don't mind me putting pictures on your journal man, any help would be appreciated big time!

peace


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 18, 2011)

Keen Green Ferrit said:


> Just seen picture of your nugs....delightful!
> Im hoping for a quicker turn around than 9 weeks haha, worth the wait i'm sure.
> 
> i've got serious yellowing problems though the growth still seems to be okay.
> ...


The first little one I see just looks like it could use an increase in the nutes (lower leaves start yellowing first). My Krush was a nitrogen hog in veg. The bigger one looks like it could possibly have a nutrient lockout problem due to overwatering or too much nutes, or maybe a ph issue. So you're just watering and using the soil for nutrients? If so I'd say either the soil isn't very balanced as far as your npk ratio, the ph is screwy, or you're overwatering, or all of the above. How often do you water? Have you checked the soil's ph or the ph of your runoff? You can see how much nutes are in there by catching your runoff, letting all the solids settle to the bottom and pour some of the water into another glass and check it with an ec or ppm meter. You might have to even strain the water through a coffee filter to get all the floaties out.


----------



## spicoli129 (Aug 19, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Yes! Top them and tie them down then top the all the secondary branches that grow off the main branches. It's a very fast vegger so it will catch back up in no time. Very lanky branches so plan on strapping them up or use a tomato cage. I'm for sure using a tomato cage next time around. Does stretch some, I've had worse though. Tying down and topping is the best method by far. Takes you from a shitty yield to a very healthy one.
> My good pheno went exactly 8 weeks and was perfectly ripe. I grew out a different pheno before and it went 9 1/2 weeks, yielded less and didn't smell or look as nice and wasn't as potent. I took an early nug off of this current one and it had my head buzzing hard.


Thanks for the info! I'm definetly gonna use a tomato cage. Would you say they doubled or tripled in transition, or less? I'm trying to get mine to 4ft, so I'm trying to figure out how tall to veg them to get to that height.

I hope my turn out frosty and dank like yours! This is a awesome grow, I'm Stoked I checked it out!
How much do you think you'll yield off the OG?

Thanks capt.!


----------



## Keen Green Ferrit (Aug 20, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> The first little one I see just looks like it could use an increase in the nutes (lower leaves start yellowing first). My Krush was a nitrogen hog in veg. The bigger one looks like it could possibly have a nutrient lockout problem due to overwatering or too much nutes, or maybe a ph issue. So you're just watering and using the soil for nutrients? If so I'd say either the soil isn't very balanced as far as your npk ratio, the ph is screwy, or you're overwatering, or all of the above. How often do you water? Have you checked the soil's ph or the ph of your runoff? You can see how much nutes are in there by catching your runoff, letting all the solids settle to the bottom and pour some of the water into another glass and check it with an ec or ppm meter. You might have to even strain the water through a coffee filter to get all the floaties out.


Cool man, nice one for the heads up about it being nitrogen hog. I water now when the soil is dry on top and the pot feel light, so every couple of days, but i think it all got messy when i used neem oil as a drench, it got rid of the bugs but stuck the soil together and didnt dry out for time, think this was start of my problems.

I dont have any standard fert just micro nutes and singles from trying to get rid of the def problems. I'm trying to decide what would be best, quite like the idea of organic ones like iguana juice. what do you use mate? Currently all i've got is mircale grow haha dont think its too good of an idea.

I dont have a PH testing kit either, or ec or ppm meter, all well handy but need some mulah before i can invest in more stuff.

whens your next grow on the way?

Oh yeh did yours have red stems at all man?
mine do, could be caused by a def i guess.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2011)

spicoli129 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm definetly gonna use a tomato cage. Would you say they doubled or tripled in transition, or less? I'm trying to get mine to 4ft, so I'm trying to figure out how tall to veg them to get to that height.
> 
> I hope my turn out frosty and dank like yours! This is a awesome grow, I'm Stoked I checked it out!
> How much do you think you'll yield off the OG?
> ...


Thanks! It stretched around 2 1/2 to 3x. Not sure on the weight yet, I'm guessing 3+.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2011)

Keen Green Ferrit said:


> I dont have any standard fert just micro nutes and singles from trying to get rid of the def problems. I'm trying to decide what would be best, quite like the idea of organic ones like iguana juice. what do you use mate? Currently all i've got is mircale grow haha dont think its too good of an idea.
> 
> whens your next grow on the way?
> 
> ...


No haven't had any red stems. I like FloraNova and would stay away from the miracle grow. It's just NPK, no micro or macro nutrients in that stuff. Once your plant uses up the nutes in the soil, use a fertilizer that has all the major and secondary nutrients like FloraNova or DynaGrow. Or keep it organic, I've heard good things about Earth Juice, it's organic and completely broken down already so goes directly to the roots and doesn't have to be broken down by the soil first, good even for hydro. 
Or you could always repot once again with better soil and mix in shit like guanos and bone meal and shit. But thats when things get tricky. Keep it simple. I'll start a journal of the Sour Lemon Og once it gets to 6 or 7 weeks into flowering. And dude, if you get into soil and mixes, READ. The library has good stuff on organic soil growing. A lot of people forget about the library, thanks to the internets.


----------



## Danky McDankerton (Aug 20, 2011)

those plants look great man. That lost coast has especially got me excited about my Super Sour OGs I've got outdoors. 
plus rep man


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 22, 2011)

Final Update
This is my opinion of these strains. All tested through "Da Buddha" vape. 

Grapefruit Krush - Very orange kitchen/hand cleaner smell, but super skunky from a distance. Super sweet orange citrus and skunky weed taste. Smiley happy buzz at first then turns around and stones you good with real heavy eyelids. Winner! I'm keeping this one around.


Lemon Diesel
Funky diesel fume and lemon smell. VERY strong taste. Stronger than my Sour Kush (Og Pheno), with a better taste. Where the Sour Kush has the chemy skunky taste, the Lemon Diesel has the chemy, gas fume, spice taste. Also lingers on the tongue a lot longer. Very knockback stoned high without the cloudy daydreamy head. Another winner! I'm replacing my Sour Kush with this one. Better producer, taste, and high.


Lost Cost OG
The pheno I'm keeping (the one in this journal) is very electric lemony hash smelling, with the chemdawg smell coming through slightly but just enough. The taste is like the smell: lemony hash with a nice amount of the chem. The only other OG I've had to compare this to is the OG 18. The Lost Coast gets me just as high or higher, VERY potent. Also, I prefer the more complex taste of the Lost Coast compared to the more one sided chem taste of the 18. A third keeper for me from Emerald Triangle seeds. 
Note: I had another pheno of the Lost Coast but it didn't have the zingy lemon smell or taste. Overall earthy, kushy musty smell and taste. It had some chem to it but lost most during drying/curing. Not my cup of tea. It also yielded less, was less potent, and the buds weren't as dense. Glad I did more than one of these, the lemony one is keeper for me.




That's that! Thanks to everyone tuning in. I definitely recommend Emerald Triangle Seeds, my experience has been great. Feel free to chime in on your experience with ET. 

Some more nug porn.
This is the Sour Kush that is getting replaced with the Lemon Diesel.


Here are the two Lost Coast OG phenos side by side. Musty kushy one on the left, zesty lemony on the right.


----------



## spicoli129 (Aug 23, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Final Update
> This is my opinion of these strains. All tested through "Da Buddha" vape.
> 
> Grapefruit Krush - Very orange kitchen/hand cleaner smell, but super skunky from a distance. Super sweet orange citrus and skunky weed taste. Smiley happy buzz at first then turns around and stones you good with real heavy eyelids. Winner! I'm keeping this one around.
> ...


That stuff looks great! What did you end up yielding when it dried? I was curious about the two phenos of the OG. Did they look any different in veg? I have three started, they're 12 days old in a 4 inch pot. Two of them are about about 4" tall and are sprouting they're 7 blade leaves and slowly starting to grow side branches. the third is only 3 inches with tighter node spacing again starting they're 7 blade leaves. but it has much more rapidly growing branches.

It could just be from the light. I hope I ended up with good phenos!

let me know if these sound familiar!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 23, 2011)

OOooooohhh!!! I Just switched my Grapefruit Krush to 12/12 a few days ago, I have one lady in soil and one girl in a 5 gal DWC...Thanks for giving me something to be excited about! And when I touch the leaves on mine, they smell like Sunkist Grapefruit candy!! I hope the buds smell the same!


----------



## Conspiratard (Aug 23, 2011)

Amazing !! And "Rep" not just for the grow, but for the way you deal with lurkers too. LMAO !!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 24, 2011)

spicoli129 said:


> That stuff looks great! What did you end up yielding when it dried? I was curious about the two phenos of the OG. Did they look any different in veg? I have three started, they're 12 days old in a 4 inch pot. Two of them are about about 4" tall and are sprouting they're 7 blade leaves and slowly starting to grow side branches. the third is only 3 inches with tighter node spacing again starting they're 7 blade leaves. but it has much more rapidly growing branches.
> 
> It could just be from the light. I hope I ended up with good phenos!
> 
> let me know if these sound familiar!


I got 2oz off the first pheno. The good lemony one yielded 3 1/2. Both were topped and tied down and then the secondary branches were also topped. Untopped, don't expect much over an oz. My good pheno was really lush and grew really fast. The other one grew slower, was more sensitive to nutes, and had smaller fan leaves.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 24, 2011)

Conspiratard said:


> Amazing !! And "Rep" not just for the grow, but for the way you deal with lurkers too. LMAO !!


Thanks. That shit was annoying.


----------



## spicoli129 (Aug 24, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I got 2oz off the first pheno. The good lemony one yielded 3 1/2. Both were topped and tied down and then the secondary branches were also topped. Untopped, don't expect much over an oz. My good pheno was really lush and grew really fast. The other one grew slower, was more sensitive to nutes, and had smaller fan leaves.


I'll have to wait until they get a little bigger to know forsure. Thanks for all your help!

Ive seen all your pictures, but how tall where your plants?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 24, 2011)

spicoli129 said:


> I'll have to wait until they get a little bigger to know forsure. Thanks for all your help!
> 
> Ive seen all your pictures, but how tall where your plants?


All stretched out without the branches hanging all over, it was 24 inches tall from the base of the plant. The Grapefruit was only 17 inches tall. I flowered them kind of small so I could see how much they stretch. This next time around I can grow some big ones, now that I know what they do.


----------



## spicoli129 (Aug 24, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> All stretched out without the branches hanging all over, it was 24 inches tall from the base of the plant. The Grapefruit was only 17 inches tall. I flowered them kind of small so I could see how much they stretch. This next time around I can grow some big ones, now that I know what they do.


Me too thanks to you! I'm running a 2.5'x5' grow tent with two 400w MH's for veg. Then in flower I'm gonna switch to two 430w Hortilux super HPS+ two 180w Blackstar flowering LED's, and one 240w Blackstar flower LED for supplemental light. The Led's increase trichome production a lot! and hopefully will help with the overall yield. I ran the Led's alone in a SMALL setup with 6 Joint Doctor Easy Ryder (lowryder x AK47) autoflowers and yielded over 8 ounces which isn't bad considering the light and plant combo.

I cant wait to switch my new babies over to flower! It should be interesting!

What size light, or lights did you have over yours?


----------



## spicoli129 (Aug 24, 2011)

By chance have you tried out the Royal Purple Kush From Emerald Triangle seed co?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 25, 2011)

spicoli129 said:


> By chance have you tried out the Royal Purple Kush From Emerald Triangle seed co?


I used a 1000w hps. And no, I haven't tried that one. It sounds interesting though. I wonder if the black afghani in that is just a purple afghan or if there is something special about it.


----------



## spicoli129 (Aug 25, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I used a 1000w hps. And no, I haven't tried that one. It sounds interesting though. I wonder if the black afghani in that is just a purple afghan or if there is something special about it.


I dunno I'll find out though haha hopefully they have something special. I might even have to start a grow journal on this grow. I've never done it before. I've only used this website to gain knowledge, maybe its time to give something back.

Do you have anything new in the works?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 25, 2011)

spicoli129 said:


> Do you have anything new in the works?


Yeah, I have a Sour Lemon OG 3 weeks into veg. I'm going to do a journal of that once it gets around 6 or 7 weeks into flowering. I plan on trying some Alphakronik genetics or some of Sannies, just not sure when. You should do a journal of the Royal Purple, be the first one.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 25, 2011)

just seeing the thread for the first time, very nice job and i love the strain reviews...2 thumbs up


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 25, 2011)

bud nugbong said:


> just seeing the thread for the first time, very nice job and i love the strain reviews...2 thumbs up


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## bluecheeseboi (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey capt. I got two lost coast going at the moment. One is short n stocky. While one is double in height. Even though one is taller, the smaller one is just as healthy. Out of two which one is the good one in ur opinion. Good looking out for all info bro.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 25, 2011)

bluecheeseboi said:


> Hey capt. I got two lost coast going at the moment. One is short n stocky. While one is double in height. Even though one is taller, the smaller one is just as healthy. Out of two which one is the good one in ur opinion. Good looking out for all info bro.


Just wait and see. I wouldn't be surprised at all if there were more than 2 phenos of the lost coast. Both of mine were healthy too, but my bigger, faster growing one turned out to be the better of the two. The slower one got real finicky in flowering and was real particular about how much nutes it got.


----------



## spicoli129 (Aug 26, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Yeah, I have a Sour Lemon OG 3 weeks into veg. I'm going to do a journal of that once it gets around 6 or 7 weeks into flowering. I plan on trying some Alphakronik genetics or some of Sannies, just not sure when. You should do a journal of the Royal Purple, be the first one.


Thats the plan! ill probably start at week 4 or something.


----------



## Keen Green Ferrit (Aug 27, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> No haven't had any red stems. I like FloraNova and would stay away from the miracle grow. It's just NPK, no micro or macro nutrients in that stuff. Once your plant uses up the nutes in the soil, use a fertilizer that has all the major and secondary nutrients like FloraNova or DynaGrow. Or keep it organic, I've heard good things about Earth Juice, it's organic and completely broken down already so goes directly to the roots and doesn't have to be broken down by the soil first, good even for hydro.
> Or you could always repot once again with better soil and mix in shit like guanos and bone meal and shit. But thats when things get tricky. Keep it simple. I'll start a journal of the Sour Lemon Og once it gets to 6 or 7 weeks into flowering. And dude, if you get into soil and mixes, READ. The library has good stuff on organic soil growing. A lot of people forget about the library, thanks to the internets.


Nice one for taking the time to answer man, very helpful +rep.

Im well up for going organic, half of the pleasure of smoking is the taste for me.
Def gunna hit up Lemon diesel next time.
plants are looking up now, yellowing slowed/stopped, touch wood.

Very true about libraries, well under-used, cant remember last time i set foot in one! Main problem with making my own soil mix is the time invested into it, i know what you put in to get back but i'm moving apartments quite alot currently.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 28, 2011)

I emailed ET and told them thanks for the good genetics and sent a link to my journal. They emailed me back and are going to send me some free shit. Effin sweet.


----------



## jaycuffee21 (Aug 28, 2011)

my experience with ET has been good so far order 1 freebie, it germinate into a beautiful ladie i vegged her for 30 days and man she's about 3 ft smells awesome and after reading this journal gonna order some lemon diesels will have some pics up so far this company has been legit affordable awesome genetics canit beat it will post pics soon....


----------



## jaycuffee21 (Aug 28, 2011)

order as follow i suck at uploading pics
1.)super sour og are the last pics
2.)followed by reserva privada headband( real stinky stuff)
3.)next up are connoisseur genetics grandaddy haze(gdpxsuper silver hazexsour diesel)in the gray buckets.


----------



## jaycuffee21 (Aug 28, 2011)

my bad the ssog are the first two pics followed by gdh and headbnd


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 29, 2011)

jaycuffee21 said:


> order as follow i suck at uploading pics
> 1.)super sour og are the last pics
> 2.)followed by reserva privada headband( real stinky stuff)
> 3.)next up are connoisseur genetics grandaddy haze(gdpxsuper silver hazexsour diesel)in the gray buckets.


Nice! Those all outdoor?


----------



## Mr Roor (Aug 29, 2011)

nice journal!!! has anyone tried the California Wildfire ??


----------



## jaycuffee21 (Aug 29, 2011)

naw all indoor i just vegged for 6-8weeks!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 30, 2011)

jaycuffee21 said:


> naw all indoor i just vegged for 6-8weeks!!!


Then you better watch that Sour Kush (headband), I have an og dominant pheno that looks like yours and it stretches more than anything I've ever had. I flower that at 10 inches and it ends up over 36.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 30, 2011)

Mr Roor said:


> nice journal!!! has anyone tried the California Wildfire ??


I had 1 seed of the wildfire that never germed. Too bad, I was looking forward to that one.


----------



## jaycuffee21 (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah thats why i vegg long i want monsters ,hopefully i have an og pheno sour kush that yields great we'll see she got 7 weeks left? how does your sour kush yield


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 30, 2011)

jaycuffee21 said:


> yeah thats why i vegg long i want monsters ,hopefully i have an og pheno sour kush that yields great we'll see she got 7 weeks left? how does your sour kush yield


The buds aren't big but they are super dense, so for me after topping and tying down as much as possible it yields average. A bunch of little super dense buds. So dense my hand gets tired cutting it up with scissors to smoke.


----------



## spicoli129 (Sep 2, 2011)

what did they end up sending you?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 2, 2011)

spicoli129 said:


> what did they end up sending you?


Not sure yet, haven't gotten anything... It's only been a few days. Whatever they're sending is either coming from Cali or Uk. I'm in MI so I could be waiting a minute.


----------



## Keen Green Ferrit (Sep 4, 2011)

yoo, I know i am being a pest, keep coming back!

gotta ask tho, How much did your grapefruit stretch man? Coz i wanna to 12/12 but they not very big really.

mine finally turned around, too much coco so lacking the nute's is my analysis   

i'll be keeping an eye out for your next venture

many thanks, peace


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 4, 2011)

Keen Green Ferrit said:


> yoo, I know i am being a pest, keep coming back!
> 
> gotta ask tho, How much did your grapefruit stretch man? Coz i wanna to 12/12 but they not very big really.
> 
> ...


 Mine stretches 75%. More than half it's size bigger, not quite double. And you're not pestering me at all. No worries. The Krush likes it's nutes, lots of nitrogen in veg and lots of phosphorus and magnesium in flowering.


----------



## LiberateMJ (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey, folks! I'm new to this Forum and forums in general, so excuse me if I'm breaking the habit with my post.
I also have a Lost Coast OG from Emerald Triangle and mine is quite different, maybe mostly because of the fact that I'm using an 150w HPS + some small 20-30w CFL's for the lower brances, 'cause let's face it - 150w doesn't penetrate as a 400w+ does, but I can't afford the electricity bill right now, so... 
Anyway, I thought I could post up a pic or two to get ur opinion. This is my second run; my first one was with Orange Bud from DP - VERY forgiving plant, and super fruitful! I got 69g (about 2,5oz) from it - topped only once, whatever, haha...

So, here are some pics - day 31 from 12/12 - not frosty at all, donno why, hehe.



I also got a Psicodelicia from Sweet Seeds witch is totally covered in trichs, so I'm thinking it could be the genetics... But, after seeing your OG's, I'm dazed and confused, hehe... probably the other way around, but whatever. I'd appreciate your help, friends.

Peace.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks good to me. You say it's not very crystally? It's hard for me to tell from the pics. Just be patient and give it time you still have 4 or more weeks left. From the looks of the leaves it seems to me you got a more chemdawg influenced pheno. What does it smell like? Skunky fuel funk? Or citrus? Or musty pepper? Or something different?


----------



## auldone (Sep 14, 2011)

I got me some Cherry OG comin my... I'm hoping any day now. 

Nice stuff Stickyfingers....


----------



## LiberateMJ (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, I've never smelled/tried Chemdawg, so I don't know what it's like, hehe... I can briefly describe the smell, though - maybe someone would be able to identify it, haha. It is still a bit early and the smell is changing, but I guess whoever has grown it, knows what it's like even when changing.
Well, it has many trichs... it's not like it has no trichs... But, compared to the Psicodelicia from Sweet Seeds (I'm growing them together) it looks like it's naked, haha... Still, I hope they swell up nicely - after all, I only have an 150w HPS, so... Whatever, the smell...

The smell starts with a super soft sweet smell and when I continue to inhale, the smell is taken over by a skunky citrus smell that evolves into a sweet citrus smell after the second or third inhale near the plant's top.
The smell was very musty in the beginning, but slowly cleared up and revealed a sweet skunk smell, then turned to more of a citrus smell - for now, it's mostly citrus. My girlfriend actually told me that could feel a tomato-leaf smell - she has a great sense of smell, but I've never heard about anything like that, so I'm a bit unsure about what to make of off her comment...
Peace and Love.


----------



## auldone (Sep 15, 2011)

Just got my Cherrry OG! Gonna be my next grow if I can fit it in with the Dark Star grow.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 16, 2011)

auldone said:


> I got me some Cherry OG comin my... I'm hoping any day now.
> 
> Nice stuff Stickyfingers....


Thanks. I'm sure that Cherry og is great.


----------



## spicoli129 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Capt. did you ever receive your freebies from ET?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 26, 2011)

spicoli129 said:


> Hey Capt. did you ever receive your freebies from ET?


You wanna hear some bullshit? They emailed me a month ago asking if I had a safe address for them to send some freebies to. So I gave them my address, and waited...and waited...and waited, for close to a month. Nothing came, so I emailed them and asked if I should still expect something in the mail. 8 days later, no response back from ET. So I email them again and say I appreciate the offer and I need to know if I should be watching my mail. 4 days later I get a response from ET saying - "








Emerald Triangle Seeds to me 
show details Sep 20 (6 days ago) 

Hi ****,
We already sent you some, but seeing as you didn't get them will try again.
Thanks
ET

I followed up by saying thanks. And I asked when I should expect the package. Now it's the silent treatment again. So whatever, I never asked them for shit. They offered and I accepted, and they didn't follow through, twice. I still like their strains but why play games?


----------



## truepunk87 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmmm....... I've emailed them asking about the.seeds I got cuz all 10 seeds are pale and immature as hell looking. They emailed back a month later just saying " we've never had and bad reports of germination. " so I emailed them back asking for more info about the strain..... that was in June. O well, got 2 of them.sour lemon og showing there second set of leaves. Looking.very good...especially considering the seeds they came from LOL. How yours coming captain?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 26, 2011)

Huge. 3 weeks into flowering. I expected more stretch, but it's still big. It stretched the same as the Gfk which wasn't supposed to stretch much at all according to the description. The stalks and stems are thicker than I expected too, which is a plus. I'd post a pic for you but I lost my cord and had to order another one. 
And a heads up, I don't know if you or anyone else reading is interested in some Chemdawg #4 S1s, but I learned over at the Cali Connection forums that their Chem4og fems are actually pure Chem 4 s1s from clone. They are just mis labeled as Chem4og fems. Grabbed some before people catch on and they sell out. I guess their Larry and Tahoe fems are s1s from the clone onlys too. No SVF OG mixed in, pure Larry and Tahoe. So I grabbed some Larry too.


----------



## truepunk87 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice..... gonna have to look into that. I'd love to run some Tahoe. =}


----------



## ~Shhh~ (Sep 28, 2011)

Great thread bro, very nicely documented with good pics k+ 

I'm thinking about picking up some of these beans compared to the other OG/Diesel/Bubba feminised seeds they're very well priced. 

Keep us updated on the others your running, very interested to see/hear how they turn out for you!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 28, 2011)

~Shhh~ said:


> Great thread bro, very nicely documented with good pics k+
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up some of these beans compared to the other OG/Diesel/Bubba feminised seeds they're very well priced.
> 
> Keep us updated on the others your running, very interested to see/hear how they turn out for you!


Thanks! Will do.


----------



## ~Shhh~ (Sep 28, 2011)

Btw, just to double check the days of veg posted on the first page were all the veg these girls had right? I'm gonna do a lil tying and topping trying to achieve the same results (multi cola) you have with yours.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, ET came through. I got my freebies this morning and it's more than I expected. They sent me a pack of Super Sour OG, Mastodon Kush, and Emerald Jack. Thanks ET! Sorry I thought you were bullshitting me.


Also, here is a veg pic of the Sour Lemon and a flowering pic too. I switched over to dwc this time around and holy shit my GFK stretched WAY more than it did in the perlite. I'm going to have to flower earlier from now on.


----------



## truepunk87 (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice. The mastadon is on my next seed order..... and the super sour I would love to grow outdoors. And your sour lemon is looking good, can't wait another 4 weeks to throw them into flower. Were those veged the 30+ days as well?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah roughly 30 days give or take a few. I haven't been keeping close track lately and been slacking off with taking pics so I'm unsure of the exact veg time. I do have written down when I went into flowering though (pats self on back).


----------



## truepunk87 (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL.... slacker!!!!! Sound about like me, if it looks ready to flower I throw it in the closet with a date sticker, otherwise I don't really worry another dates. ....unless its me and the wife's anniversary, definitely gotta remember that date .... (shhh...... I keep it marked in my phone with an alarm  )


----------



## spicoli129 (Oct 5, 2011)

Everything is looking great Capt.! Thats awesome you got some freebies from ET. I'll have to email ET when my Grow get farther along. 
If you end up doing RPK, ET says they only stretch 15-25%. mine, and others I know growing double and then some! Mine went from 23" to 50" after two weeks.

Subbed for this one! I can't wait to see how yours turns out!


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 5, 2011)

Say captain, I was wondering some more about your SLOG...... I cracked 2 beans, one is same pheno as last time ( narrower leaves, a little slower) and a fat leafed fast grower ( og dominant???). Could you enlighten me on how yours was in veg? Don't wanna veg to long and end up with a huge uncontrollable monster  thanks


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 7, 2011)

truepunk87 said:


> Say captain, I was wondering some more about your SLOG...... I cracked 2 beans, one is same pheno as last time ( narrower leaves, a little slower) and a fat leafed fast grower ( og dominant???). Could you enlighten me on how yours was in veg? Don't wanna veg to long and end up with a huge uncontrollable monster  thanks


Pretty fast in veg. It stretched a tad more than double in flowering and got bigger than I wanted. As you can see from the angle the damn thing is almost as tall as me. You can see the tomato cage buried in it. The longest branch was level with the top of the cage when it went into flowering.


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks.  I'll throw them in flower soon then


----------



## Keen Green Ferrit (Oct 8, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Mine stretches 75%. More than half it's size bigger, not quite double. And you're not pestering me at all. No worries. The Krush likes it's nutes, lots of nitrogen in veg and lots of phosphorus and magnesium in flowering.


You were spot on with that one, mine did pretty much the same. now the waiting game.

And that grapefruit really does smell like some sweet candy citrus goodness!

when did you start new grow? glad i am gunna catch the end, suuubbed!

what does "dwc" stand for?
probably should know this one.

peeace


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dwc- deep water culture =]


----------



## spicoli129 (Oct 8, 2011)

Those are looking good! What week of flower are you in?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 9, 2011)

I think like week 4 or 5. I'll have to check my calendar later to find out. I snapped a couple shots during veg and some in flowering. Not as much as this thread, but I'm still going to make a separate journal for it when it's closer to being done. I also have some Pre 98 Bubba going. I just have to try it considering I haven't yet and it's one of those "legendary" gotta try it strains. And I have some of CC's Larry fems which are S1s of the clone only Larry. Thought I would compare the Larry to the Lost Coast and see which one I want to keep around. And I have some Chemdawg #4 S1s from CC too. Another strain I have never tried yet. I've had crosses but never straight Chem 4. 

So that's my plans for the future. I still have those freebies ET sent me, so I'll run those eventually. Right now my keepers are Grapefruit Krush, Lemon D, and LC Og. Not sure about the Sour Lemon yet. I got rid of my Cheesequake to make room for something better. The Cheesequake smells and tastes good, but lacks in potency. And all the ET strains I have now smell and taste as good but kill it in the potency department.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 9, 2011)

All the ET strains I've grown so far have (without hesitation) replaced Sour Kush (headband), Homegrown Fantaseeds Cheese, OG #18, and kinda sorta Cheesequake (not sure whats taking it's place).


----------



## spicoli129 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Capt! how are these beauties comin along?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

spicoli129 said:


> Hey Capt! how are these beauties comin along?


Great. The Sour Lemon OG is close to 7 weeks now and filling in very nice.


----------



## sonar (Oct 29, 2011)

subbed....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/481559-emerald-triangle-seed-grow-sour.html <Link


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 14, 2011)

The Og # 18 is that the same one from Reserva Privada? I've been wanting to order those seeds, looks beautiful.
-I.MJ


----------



## loyaltytoafault (Nov 18, 2011)

Sub'd up for those beautiful girls


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 1, 2011)

How's your Grapefruit Krush going? Mine is on her 49th day and looks great. She's got some nice fat buds all over. I'm quite impressed with this one and Emerald's Emerald Jack. I messed up and killed the Super Sour OG, so I never got to try that one. If this strain turns out as good as it looks like will be, I may be adding this bitch to my stable.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 10, 2012)

say cap'n were these from fem or reg beanz???


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 20, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> say cap'n were these from fem or reg beanz???


Fems. Sorry so long for response, I didn't realize I unsubscribed from my own thread.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 20, 2012)

gopherbuddah said:


> How's your Grapefruit Krush going? Mine is on her 49th day and looks great. She's got some nice fat buds all over. I'm quite impressed with this one and Emerald's Emerald Jack. I messed up and killed the Super Sour OG, so I never got to try that one. If this strain turns out as good as it looks like will be, I may be adding this bitch to my stable.


It's one of my all time favorites, I doubt I'll ever let it go. I'm on my 5th or 6th run with it.


----------



## Ccoastal (Feb 10, 2012)

i would have expected so much more from a self-proclaimed 'ganja guru"

Ccoastal


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

When did I claim to be a ganja guru? Go be jealous of someone elses grow.


----------



## Ccoastal (Feb 10, 2012)

lmao yeah cuz this is something to be jealous of.

was it not u that just said u knew every strain out there.

arrogance.

Ccoastal


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

Quit stalking me loser. Go focus on your whack ass grow.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 16, 2012)

Grapefruit Krush












































Lost Coast OG























And some Larry x Lost Coast og @7wks


----------



## ~Shhh~ (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice buds homey! I copped a pack of lost coast og based on your results, which were very nice btw  The lost coast og x larry looks dank!

I also grabbed some Blueberry Headband, my mate done some sour og which turned out fire! Sour D taste with blueberry undertones on the exhale pure dank! 

Any reviews or grows on the blueberry headband you know of bro?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

~Shhh~ said:


> Nice buds homey! I copped a pack of lost coast og based on your results, which were very nice btw  The lost coast og x larry looks dank!
> 
> I also grabbed some Blueberry Headband, my mate done some sour og which turned out fire! Sour D taste with blueberry undertones on the exhale pure dank!
> 
> Any reviews or grows on the blueberry headband you know of bro?


ET breeds some good stuff that's for sure. No, haven't seen anything on the headband yet. Speaking of the headband, I have a couple of those germing right now.


----------



## ~Shhh~ (Mar 22, 2012)

You have the blueberry headband too? Snap! mine are just germing as well, be interested to see how ur's turn out.


----------



## DirtyGloveLuv (Apr 30, 2012)

MasterS said:


> I did not, I can tell you that the Bubba 76' and Emerald Jack loved being topped. Silver Dragon california medical strain I got has hated being topped. I'm convinced he is raging at me.


DO NOT TOP BUBBA 76" if it is the perfect x-mas tree shape or it will hate you and in turn you will hate yourself for ruining such a beauty. Master you even said earlier on in this not 2 do that.


----------



## Vanishingred (May 1, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> ET breeds some good stuff that's for sure. No, haven't seen anything on the headband yet. Speaking of the headband, I have a couple of those germing right now.


Hey Captain!

First off +rep for all your grows. I respect what you've been able to do with Emerald Triangles genetics. I realize this grow is over and done but I was hoping to ask you a couple of questions. Whats the Grapfruit Krush's strech like? Any tips for growing her (nutes,training,etc)? Also, what are your 2 favorite strains from Emerald? Thanks for everything man! Peace!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 1, 2012)

This pheno of Grapefruit Krush stretched about 2 1/2 times. I topped and tied the branches down as much as possible. Don't trim the bottoms too much or even not at all. It grows nice buds all the way down. My two favs from ET so far are the Grapefruit Krush and Lost Coast OG. I have 2 Blueberry Headbands going into flower soon. Maybe i'll have a new fav eh? Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Vanishingred (May 2, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> This pheno of Grapefruit Krush stretched about 2 1/2 times. I topped and tied the branches down as much as possible. Don't trim the bottoms too much or even not at all. It grows nice buds all the way down. My two favs from ET so far are the Grapefruit Krush and Lost Coast OG. I have 2 Blueberry Headbands going into flower soon. Maybe i'll have a new fav eh? Thanks for the compliments.


Awesome man. Keep me posted on the Bluberry Headband if you don't mind. I'm very interested in that strain myself.


----------



## Diesel89 (May 5, 2012)

I double the request on blueberry headband, I've got 6 of them and 6 super sour og regs and I really wanna see some nuggage!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 5, 2012)

Cool. I'll be sure to post some pics and some feedback on the headband when it's done.


----------



## Dr.J20 (May 19, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Cool. I'll be sure to post some pics and some feedback on the headband when it's done.


hope i'm not late but i'm gonna triple the requests for bb headband from these guys...just about to pull the trigger myself!
be easy


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 20, 2012)

Dr.J20 said:


> hope i'm not late but i'm gonna triple the requests for bb headband from these guys...just about to pull the trigger myself!
> be easy


Nope, they'll be done the beginning of July, so you haven't missed anything.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 27, 2012)

So far I have 2 different phenos of the BB headband. One grew slightly faster in veg and is slightly bushier with slightly thicker branches, and also showed pistils in flowering sooner. They're both almost 4 weeks into flowering and have stretched the same amount, around 2x. The faster bushier one doesn't have much of a smell yet but the smaller lankier one reeks like Bubba and has better trich coverage so far. I'll try to remember to take some pics.


----------



## Dr.J20 (May 28, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> So far I have 2 different phenos of the BB headband. One grew slightly faster in veg and is slightly bushier with slightly thicker branches, and also showed pistils in flowering sooner. They're both almost 4 weeks into flowering and have stretched the same amount, around 2x. The faster bushier one doesn't have much of a smell yet but the smaller lankier one reeks like Bubba and has better trich coverage so far. I'll try to remember to take some pics.


that's whats up mang
thanks for the update and can't wait for some pics!
be easy


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 30, 2012)

Ok 

BB HB #1 on the left and #2 on the right. #1 Smells like Bubba so far. Was shorter than #2 but stretched a little more the last few days. Took longer to show pistils than #2. It's hard telling by the pic but it's not as thick through the midsection as #2. #2 Doesn't smell as strong or as good as #1 yet, it has a hard to describe smell. Sausage? Or campfire or something, idk.









BBHB #1


















BBHB #2

















When they're about a week or two from being done I'll start a new thread.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 30, 2012)

If you're wondering what the budded plant in the back behind the Blueberry Headband is, it's Larry x Lost Coast OG (Leisure Suit Larry) about 3 weeks from harvest time. So again, thanks to Swerve for the bullshit hermie, yet dank ass Larry OG that supplied the pollen.








Larry x Lost Coast OG


----------



## Diesel89 (May 30, 2012)

Wow, that looks like down right dank! good on you capt.


----------



## Vanishingred (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Captain. Any update on the Blueberry Headband? She's probably getting ripe by now. Very interested to see what she's looking like. Thanks again man!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 27, 2012)

Vanishingred said:


> Hey Captain. Any update on the Blueberry Headband? She's probably getting ripe by now. Very interested to see what she's looking like. Thanks again man!


Pheno1 Smells like Og Diesel Blueberry Bubba Hash and has larger stacking buds. Still isn't done (pictured at week 6, currently at week eight) looks like it's going to go around 10 weeks. I seriously think this is the keeper pheno.











Pheno 2 Smells like Blueberry Diesel, has smaller buds and formation like Pre 98 Bubba. LOW yielder, best topped a few times. Finishes at 8 weeks. Pretty potent, it's been drying for about 4 days and gets me real chinese eyed and makes my front teeth numb.


----------



## Vanishingred (Jun 27, 2012)

Numb teeth you say!? That's absolutely awesome! Well, aside from the low yield issue, would you still recommend her? I know you're a big proponent of Emerald Triangle genetics, as am I. So I was curious if the BB was better or worse than some of their other strains. Oh yea plus rep for all the info you've shared with everyone.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 27, 2012)

Vanishingred said:


> Numb teeth you say!? That's absolutely awesome! Well, aside from the low yield issue, would you still recommend her? I know you're a big proponent of Emerald Triangle genetics, as am I. So I was curious if the BB was better or worse than some of their other strains. Oh yea plus rep for all the info you've shared with everyone.


I'd recommend it. I have 2 phenos and only one is a small yielder, and so far the smoke is very good. Judging on looks and smell, the larger yielding pheno should be even better.


----------



## doublewig (Oct 8, 2015)

Hoping this ld was worth the wait really looking for gassy buds


----------



## doublewig (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey there capt amazing pics and info can't wait to try that ld


----------

